# maximum load



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We are off to weighbridge with motorhome but are not sure what the weights on the plate mean can anyone help
3500
6300
1750
2600.

Think the bottom two are front and rear axle.
Trying to work out what is maximum laden weight and what 'load' we have possible 
Rimor 6 berth twin rear wheeled van :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Top number is the maximum weight your van can weigh when on the road and includes EVERYTHING, fuel water, food, passengers, dogs cats etc etc

Second number is teh max weight of your veh as above PLUS any BRAKED trailer

Third is Max front axle weight

Fourth is max REAR axle weight

Yes 3 and 4 added together are always more than number one

I fear you may have a nasty shock at the weighbridge (dont forget to go in full touring mode with all passengers, food, fuel etc)

3500 Kg is not a lot for a 6 berth !! even if its twin rear wheels


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Top one is the maximum laden weight, second is the train weight (van plus trailer / towed car etc).

If it's got twin rear wheels and the rear axle max is showing at 2600, there may be leeway to re-plate it above 3500. (see various discussions about maximum weight and re-plating on here!)


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*understanding load plates*

We want to check our 'laden weight'
It a Ford transit 2.4 turbo deisel with twin rear wheels.
A Rimor 6 berth big lump!
The plate reads from top to bottom
3500
6300
1750
2600
Think bottom 2 are front and rear axle.

What is our maximum load-we are off to weighbridge tomorrow so it would help if we knew what we are looking for! :roll:


----------



## johnawhiskey (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have the same van! I have mine plated at 3850kg which is easy to do however from the information supplied yours is still at 3500kg.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

6300kg is the Maximum Train Weight i.e. The maximum weight of the motorhome and Trailer combined.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mees! I trust you're well?

3500 This is the maximum (GROSS) that your motorhome chassis is allowed to weigh. This weight must not be exceeded. Set the MH in 'travel trim', full tanks. full fridge, full passengers, canoes on the roof, motorbike on the back... then weigh it. 8O :roll: 

6300 This is your motorhome's maximum TRAIN weight, which only applies if towing a trailer. In effect, it is saying that, if your MH is at its maximum, then you can still tow a trailer weighing 2800kg, assuming you would want to!! :? 

1750 This is the maximum weight/load you can put on your front axle. Do not exceed!! 

2600 This is the maximum weight/load you can put on your back axle. Do not exceed!

You will notice that the total of the two axle weights is MORE than the GROSS. This allows for some adjustment of your load positioning.

The first thing I did after hand-over, was to weigh the MH empty. By subtracting the empty weight from the Maximum GROSS weight, I knew exactly what my PAYLOAD was. The catalogue said 620kg, the actual weights said 540kg!!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Uncle Norm.
W day is tomorrow-sadly far to late to weigh empty van.
Fingers croosed..
Its a 6 berth with 2 of us in + bikes and Lucky when we collect him in Dunkirk So heres hoping.
We can always drain out water and remove beer and baked beens if necessary!!
Any idea what 16 stone is in kiliogrammes I feel diets comin on :lol:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Uncle Norm.
W day is tomorrow-sadly far to late to weigh empty van.
Fingers croosed..
Its a 6 berth with 2 of us in + bikes and Lucky when we collect him in Dunkirk So heres hoping.
We can always drain out water and remove beer and baked beens if necessary!!
Any idea what 16 stone is in kiliogrammes I feel diets comin on :lol:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Uncle Norm.
W day is tomorrow-sadly far to late to weigh empty van.
Fingers croosed..
Its a 6 berth with 2 of us in + bikes and Lucky when we collect him in Dunkirk So heres hoping.
We can always drain out water and remove beer and baked beens if necessary!!
Any idea what 16 stone is in kiliogrammes I feel diets comin on :lol:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

MEES said:


> Any idea what 16 stone is in kiliogrammes I feel diets comin on :lol:


About 100 kg in round figures. Sorry, shouldn't perhaps have mentioned round figures!

JohnW


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Well have returned from 3 weeks in northern France with Lucky and virtually no gear as worried about weight limit. Hope to get AV tec to replate before we are off again for 6 weeks.
Checked virtually all similar vans while away and majority plated at 3500. ( 6 berths with bikes etc etc) so think there are a lot of overweight vans out there.
In order to help have lost 2kilos in blubber.


----------

